# Dell XPS 730 H2C performance benchmarked



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

Dell XPS 730 H2C
System Specifications - As Reviewed
Processor
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 (3.2GHz @ 3.8GHz,6M L2 Cache,1600MHz FSB)

Operating System
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium

Memory
2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHZ OC to 1600MHz

Graphics Card
Dual 1024MB ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 (Quad-Crossfire)

Chipset
NVIDIA nforce 790i Ultra SLI
 - Supports ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 in four way Crossfire or NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 in quad SLI
 - Standard ATX Form-Factor

Cooling
H2C 2-stage Hybrid Cooled CPU and MCP

Communications
Dual Gigabit Ethernet (10/100/1000Base-T)
Bluetooth

Audio
Creative Xi-Fi XtremeGamer
Integrated 7.1 Audio (disabled by default)

Hard Drive
2x160GB Western Digital Raptor 10,000RPM SATA Hard Drive (programs and OS)
1x1000GB Hitachi 7,200 RPM SATA Hard Drive (data)

Optical Drive
16x CD/DVD Burner (DVD +/- RW) w/ Double Layer Write

Expansion Slots
2 x PCIe x16 Gen2 slot
1 x PCIe x16 slot
2 x PCIe x1 slot
2 x PCI slot

External Ports
8 x USB 2.0 ports (2 front, 4 rear)
2 x 1394a Firewire port (1 front, 1 rear)
2 x RJ45 Ethernet (10/100/1000) port
1 x eSATA
1 x PS/2 Mouse Port
1 x PS/2 Keyboard Port
1 x 19-in-1 card reader (front media-bay)
1 x 1/8" headphone port (front)
1 x 1/8" stereo line-in (microphone) port
1 x S/PDIF Optical
1 x S/PDIF Coaxial
1 x 1/8" surround sound outputs
Chassis
Dell XPS 730 ATX Aluminum Chassis
 - ESA Compliant
 - 4 x 3.5" Internal Bays
 - 2 x 3.5" External Bays
 - 4 x 5.25" External Bays

Color Option
Anodized Aluminum in Victory Red

Power Supply
1000W Power Supply
 - EPA Compliant
 - 80+ Certified

Physical Dimensions
Width: 21.9 cm (8.6 inches) without stand; 35.6 cm
(14.0 inches) with stand
Height: 55.5 cm (21.9 inches) without stand; 57.2 cm
(22.5 inches) with stand
Depth: 59.4 cm (23.4 inches)
Weight: 21.7 kg (47.8 lb) typical configuration, 25.6 kg (56.4 lb) maximum configuration

Included Accessories and Extras
DVI to VGA Adapter
Recovery DVD
Norton™ Internet Security 2007 or McAfee SecurityCenter (15-months)
FREE Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2 6-channel Headphones
FREE Dell XPS Mouse Pad
FREE Dell XPS Beanie Cap
FREE Dell XPS 2-in-1 Pen & Laser Pointer
FREE Dell XPS Tool Kit
FREE System Recycling (recycle your old system with Dell)

Warranty And Support
1-year In-Home Service (upgradeable to 4 years)
1-year Parts and Labor (upgradeable to 4 years)
1-year 3GB DataSafe Online Backup (capacity upgradeable)
24x7 Online and Phone Support
Optional CompleteCare Accidental Damage Protection


Price: $6,629.00 USD (as configured here)




Source: *www.hothardware.com/Articles/Dell_XPS_730_H2C_Performance_Gaming_System/?page=1

Damn, this one with dual 3870X2 (quad crossfire) couldn't beat a rig that has dual 9800 GX2 in quad SLI more in crysis gameplay. this one gave mere 35fps at 1900x1200 mode and 9800gx2 gave 59fps.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 4, 2008)

thats pretty bad for the 3870X2.


----------

